# mein neuer pc i7 6700k ... bis 2000 euro mit 25&quot;-28&quot; monitor



## marcin1982 (6. Januar 2016)

Mit dem Pc wird nicht viel gespielt, außer FIFA häufiger.
2-3 im jahr irgendein shooter, je nach laune.
die meiste zeit wird der pc im desktop-bereich benutzt.

Da dies für mich eine Investition für eine längere Zeit ist, ich kaufe einen pc alle 7-9 jahre, spielen 200-400 nicht wirklich eine große rolle.

Intel Core I7-6700K

ASUS Z170 PRO Gaming
 oder
ASUS Maximus VIII RANGER (1151, ATX, DDR4)
oder
MSI Z170A GAMING M7, ATX, Sockel 1151

16GB-Kit Kingston HyperX Fury, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15
 oder
 Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17

ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
oder
MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G, 4GB GDDR5

Bei den Grafikkarten würde ich gerne bei nvidia bleiben, es sei denn die leistung der r9 390 würde viel größer sein.

Noctua NH-U14S
oder 
be quiet! Dark Rock 3

be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)

Samsung SSD 850 PRO SATA 6Gb/s 500 GB

Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit (SB-Version)

mein altes Cooler Master Haf932 soll weiter benutzt werden, es müsste dort auch alles rein passen.



jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen 25-28 Zoll Monitor:

Dell P2715Q

oder

Dell UltraSharp U2715H, 27

oder

Samsung S27D850T

oder

Acer Predator XB270Hbmjdprz
da gibt es ja 3 varianten.
 hat der 27 zoll ohne gsync auch 144hz?
 sind diese 144 hz überhaupt wahrnehmbar?
 ist gsync für mich überhaupt nützlich?

 für weitere gute tipps bis 550 euro und vielleicht leicht drüber wenn es sich lohnt bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2016)

Willst du denn wirklich auch übertakten? Und wenn ja: kommt es Dir auf jedes Prozent mehr Takt an, also ist es sehr wichtig, ob du nun 26 oder 26 Prozent schaffst? Denn die Boards sind extrem teuer, du kannst mit einem für 120-140€ problemlos sehr gut übertakten. Und so oder so: wenn du nicht auf die speziellen Skylake-Features wert legst, kommst du mit Haswell etwas günstiger weg - vor allem falls du gar nicht übertakten willst sogar VIEL günstiger.

 Ansonsten passt das aber alles. Nur die SSD: die "pro" Version bringt dir eigentlich keinerlei Vorteile, nimm die normale Evo. Und bei den Kühlern: die sind nur "sinnvoll", wenn du übertakten willst - da dann aufpassen, ob die wirklich ins Gehäuse passen. Beim RAM das 2666er nehmen, wenn du übertakten willst.


Monitor:  Da würde ich entweder den Dell Ultrasharp nehmen oder diesen Dell, der hat auch GSync Dell S2716DG, 27" (210-AGUI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  sowie 144Hz und WQHD - sofern der nicht zu teuer ist. Die 144Hz sorgen bei Shootern dafür, dass du im Zweifel "früher" ein neues Bild sehen kannst, und selbst im Windows-Alltag erscheint alles ein WENIG "smoother", weil das Bild einfach häufiger geupdatet wird. Und Gync vermeidet leichte Versatz-Effekte bei schnelleren Bewegungen, macht das Bild quasi stabiler. Ob es den AUFPREIS wert ist, darüber kann man streiten, aber es ist durchaus ein Vorteil.


----------



## marcin1982 (9. Januar 2016)

der dell s2716dg gefällt mir sehr gut, den habe ich noch nie gesehen. ich glaube das ist jetzt mein favorit.

nein, ich möchte nicht übertakten, es soll alles so laufen wie es ist.

danke für die tips.

würdest du einen uhd monitor bevorzugen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2016)

marcin1982 schrieb:


> der dell s2716dg gefällt mir sehr gut, den habe ich noch nie gesehen. ich glaube das ist jetzt mein favorit.
> 
> nein, ich möchte nicht übertakten, es soll alles so laufen wie es ist.
> 
> ...


 nein, für UHD finde ich es viel zu früh. Damit da die SPiele gut laufen, brauchst du ne sehr teure Karte oder musst Abstriche bei den Details machen. Das wird auch IMHO noch Jahre dauern, denn "die Leute" haben halt jetzt erst Mal ihre FullHD-LCD-TVs und kaufen ja nicht alle 2-3 Jahre was neues, und auch die Spielekonsolen sind für FullHD, und die ganzen Games basieren dann auch auf FullHD - UHD wird also über Jahre IMMER deutlich mehr Leistung brauchen.


Und zur CPU: der Xeon E3-1231 v3 ist quasi ein i7-4770, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit, und kostet 260€. Ein gutes H97-Board ca 90€. 16GB DDR3-1600-RAM ca 80€. In Games ist der bisher kaum langsamer als ein i7-4790K bzw. i7-6700k. Du hast dann halt die "alte" Plattform Haswell ohne die Vorteile von Skylake (ua. schnellere Laufwerke, WENN man die denn braucht), aber sparst halt ne Menge. So viel, dass du - wenn die Haswell dann vlt in 3-4 Jahren doch nicht mehr reicht - fast vom gesparten Geld (ca 250€ ) ne neue CPU holen kannst, die sicher so gut wie i7-6700k ist    und vom Verkauf des Xeons, Boards und RAM haste locker das Geld für ein neues Board und RAM. Wie gesagt: WENN den Xeon denn schon nach 3-4 Jahren Dir nicht mehr reicht.

Das nur als Tipp - wenn du dich mit Skylake besser fühlst und NICHT übertakten willst, dann nimm einen i7-6700 ohne k und ein Board für maximal 100€, oder ggf auch so ein Board und trotzdem den 6700k, weil der ja such mehr Takt hat - is aber dann ein fetter Aufpreis.


----------



## marcin1982 (10. Januar 2016)

ich würde schon gerne beim skylake bleiben, um etwas geld zu sparen würde ich eventuell den i5 6600(k) nehmen.

ein paar haben mir von TN-Panel abgeraten, weil ich nicht so der gamer typ bin.
deshalb habe ich mich nochmal umgeschaut bezüglich der monitore:

welchen würdest du / ihr bevorzugen?

1. Dell U2715H

2. ASUS MG279Q

3. Samsung S27D850T 

4. acer XB270HUbprz

das wäre meine reihenfolge. 
ihr könnt auch gerne eure nummer eins nennen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2016)

Dell sind beim Bild an sich immer gut, die werden normalerweise auch ab Werk noch einzeln im Farbraum geprüft und eingestellt.


----------



## marcin1982 (12. Januar 2016)

zum thema monitor nochmal:
hier ein schöner vergleich zwischen 
1. 1080p vs 1440p at 27″
 2. TN vs IPS panels.
 3. 60hz vs 120hz refresh rate.

leider nur englisch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwgR4hjc6bo

zum thema freesync und dem Asus MG279Q.
 man kann diesen monitor auch mit einer gforce benutzen und nur von den 144hz profitieren.
 alternativ dazu währe noch der Asus MX27AQ mit IPS panel.

ich für mich werde gleich zum Willkommen bei der SNOGARD® Computer GmbH - Shop für PC-Systeme, Notebooks, LCD TV, LED TV & Hardware nach köln fahren, in der hoffnung vor ort meine entscheidung treffen zu können.


----------



## marcin1982 (12. Januar 2016)

so,ich konnte jetzt im geschäft folgende monitore vergleichen, diese waren an pc'sangeschlossen.

leiderhatten sie meinen wunschkandidaten, den dell u2715h nicht vor ort, aber dafürkonnte ich vergleiche zwischen ips und tn modellen ziehen.

asusPB287Q, tn, UHD: dieser war sehr gut, aber das ganze musste mit 150%hochskaliert werden, sonst waren die schriften einfach zu klein. also für dendesktop betrieb nicht unbedingt geeignet. beim spielen hat es sicherlich seinevorteile.

ASUSPG279Q: dieser war mit einer gtx970 in betrieb. habe einiges ausprobiert, gsyncan/aus. ich konnte da keinen unterschied sehen. anders bei den hz-zahlen, esist schon ein riesen unterschied zwischen 60hz und 120/144hz.
alleinewenn man nur die maus, bzw. die fenster hin und her bewegt hat. die bewegungenwaren ab 120hz deutlich flüssiger/geschmeidiger.
zwischen144hz und 165 hz konnte ich nicht wirklich einen unterschied feststellen.
leidersehr teuer.

zumglück standen dann noch diese beiden modelle direkt nebeneinander:

MG278Q,tn,freesync, 144hz: mit einer gtx970 angeschlossen, man hat auch hier dendeutlichen unterschied zwischen den herzzahlen gesehen, genau wie beim PG279Q.

MG279Q,ips, freesync, 144hz: mit einer r9 390 angeschlossen, ich konnte hier dieherzzahlen nicht verstellen. schade.

ichfinde alle 3 asus modelle auf einem gleichen niveau, da würde für mich einfachder preis entscheiden.

aberden unterschied zwischen ips und tn panel finde ich persönlich absolut gering,wenn es nicht unter den monitoren stehen würde, könnte ich manchmal gar nichtsagen ob es ein tn oder ein ips panel ist. man muss schon ziemlich schräg zummonitor stehen um das wirklich wahrnehmen zu können.
vonder farbqualität fand ich beide ziemlich identisch.

ichhabe mir dann noch vom verkäufer ips und tn panel vorführen lassen. benq undsamsung, ich weiss jetzt garnicht mehr welcher, welcher war. dort lief ein film(we are your friends) da waren die farben vom ips etwas lebendiger, während dastn panel etwas blasser im direkten vergleich war.

wasmir noch aufgefallen ist, monitore mit einer helligkeit unter 300 cd/qm sindnicht zu empfehlen.



deshalbsage ich jetzt für mich, ob ips oder tn panel ist mir egal, aber:

größe:27" oder 28"
Auflösung:2560x1440
helligkeit:min 300 cd/qm 
hz:ab 120hz


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2016)

marcin1982 schrieb:


> ASUSPG279Q: dieser war mit einer gtx970 in betrieb. habe einiges ausprobiert, gsyncan/aus. ich konnte da keinen unterschied sehen. anders bei den hz-zahlen, esist schon ein riesen unterschied zwischen 60hz und 120/144hz.


 es ist je nach Spiel halt auch kaum zu merken, und zudem darf auch AFAIK nicht gleichzeitig vsync an sein.




> MG279Q,ips, freesync, 144hz: mit einer r9 390 angeschlossen, ich konnte hier dieherzzahlen nicht verstellen. schade.


 das ist ziemlich versteckt, da es nicht in den AMD-Treibern geht - ich hatte da auch 20Min suchen müssen unter Windows, um auf 144Hz zu stellen... 

Welchen wirst du du denn nun nehmen?


----------



## marcin1982 (13. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es ist je nach Spiel halt auch kaum zu merken, und zudem darf auch AFAIK nicht gleichzeitig vsync an sein.
> 
> [/FONT] das ist ziemlich versteckt, da es nicht in den AMD-Treibern geht - ich hatte da auch 20Min suchen müssen unter Windows, um auf 144Hz zu stellen... [/FONT]
> Welchen wirst du du denn nun nehmen?



ich werde mich zwischen dem 
asus mg279q = 499 Euro mit Cashback
und dem 
asus mg278q = 485 Euro mit Cashback
enstscheiden.
zur zeit kosten sie beide fast genauso viel.

kannst du mir sagen, wie du die herzzahlen bei dem amd treiber hochgesetzt hast?


----------



## marcin1982 (13. Januar 2016)

oder ich investiere nochmal 80 Euro und nehme den 
Dell S2716DG = 564 Euro
blind.
andere monitore schaue ich mir garnicht mehr an.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2016)

Jo, der ist auf jeden Fall gut. Du musst aber das beiliegende Display-Port-Kabel nehmen, um alle Features zu nutzen.


----------



## marcin1982 (19. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es ist je nach Spiel halt auch kaum zu merken, und zudem darf auch AFAIK nicht gleichzeitig vsync an sein.
> 
> [/FONT] das ist ziemlich versteckt, da es nicht in den AMD-Treibern geht - ich hatte da auch 20Min suchen müssen unter Windows, um auf 144Hz zu stellen... [/FONT]
> Kannst du mir bitte sagen wie man bei einer r9 390 die herz zahl auf konstante 144hz stellen kann. ich kann es einfach nicht finden.
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2016)

Also, für Windows 10: geh mal auf den Desktop, Anzeigeeinstellungen, erweiterte Anzeigeeinstellungen, Adaptereigenschaften anzeigen, Monitor - da kannst du 144Hz einstellen. Es kann auch sein, dass du das per Systemsteuerung, Gerätemanager und dort dann halt beim Monitor findest.


----------



## marcin1982 (19. Januar 2016)

danke dir.

hat einer von euch windows 10 pro hier bestellt, es ist nur ein download, das heisst ich müsste es erst brennen um dann es auf dem neuen pc zu installieren?
Microsoft Windows 10 Professional, Pro, ESD, (OEM) 32/64 Bit Version | bei Rakuten.de.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2016)

Naja, der Shop hat aber nicht grad gute Wertungen... bei eBay gibt es auch sehr gut bewertete gewerbliche Verkäufer, die ne Win7 Pro-Lizenz für 20€ anbieten. Da bekommst du dann nen Brief mit dem Code, Downloadlink und kannst dann auch später auf Win10 gehen.


----------



## marcin1982 (3. Februar 2016)

Ich habe eine ISO Datei erstellt, Windows 10 PRO 64bit, gestern habe ich es installiert und konnte es gestern nicht registrieren weil der Windows aktivierungsserver nicht erreichbar war. 

 Heute wollte ich es registrieren, aber es ging wieder nicht, darauf hin habe ich die Microsoft Hotline angerufen und nach der ID Eingabe hat die Computerstimme gesagt das es sich hier um Produktpiraterie handelt.

 Gibt es dafür noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

 jetzt habe ich Windows 10 PRO 64 bit installiert, aber nicht aktiviert, sprich ich benötige einen key.

 kann man einen key von Windows 7 oder 8 direkt unter Windows 10 eintragen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2016)

wo hast du den Code denn nun bestellt? 

Das mit dem Win7/8-Key könnte gehen, es SOLL wohl mit der neuesten Version des Setups beim Installieren möglich sein, und vlt. kann man es auch nach der Installation im Aktivierungsmenü so machen, musst du halt testen.


----------



## marcin1982 (4. Februar 2016)

ich habe den key über eBay gekauft und der Nutzer ist jetzt gesperrt, als ich den key gekauft habe hatte der Nutzer ca. 120 positive Bewertungen und am nächsten tag war die hälfte der Bewertungen weg.
 zum glück habe ich per PayPal bezahlt.
 deshalb weiß ich jetzt nicht welchen key ich bei eBay kaufen soll. -


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2016)

marcin1982 schrieb:


> ich habe den key über eBay gekauft und der Nutzer ist jetzt gesperrt, als ich den key gekauft habe hatte der Nutzer ca. 120 positive Bewertungen und am nächsten tag war die hälfte der Bewertungen weg.
> zum glück habe ich per PayPal bezahlt.
> deshalb weiß ich jetzt nicht welchen key ich bei eBay kaufen soll. -


 ich hab hier gekauft Windows 7 Professional 32/64 Bit Original Lizenz + Rechnung + Windows 10 Pro | eBay
  ist halt kein Win10-key, sondern du musst es upgraden, wobei es inzwischen so sein SOLL, dass du auch beimwin10-Setup nen Win7-key eingeben kannst


----------



## marcin1982 (8. Februar 2016)

Habe jetzt noch einen funktionierenden Windows 10 Key gefunden.
Hat super geklappt.

Microsoft Windows 10 Professional Deutsch Pro 32 / 64 Bit Vollversion | eBay


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2016)

marcin1982 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt noch einen funktionierenden Windows 10 Key gefunden.
> Hat super geklappt.
> 
> Microsoft Windows 10 Professional Deutsch Pro 32 / 64 Bit Vollversion | eBay


   Dann viel Spaß


----------

